# 8 wallys on home dish



## wobbie (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking to put in 8 wallies on a home dish. What lnb and switch would I need. Western arc dish.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

What is DISH's current limit on purchased receivers on one account?
Sounds like you want to avoid a Commercial account what are you trying to setup?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

*IF* you can find them, a DPP 1000.2 Western Arc LNB, and TWO DPP44 switches should do it.

But like the previous poster said, this sounds like a commercial installation type situation. And Dish has proper MDU equipment available.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I believe 8 Wallys can also be connected to a single Hybrid LNB or DPH42 feed.


----------



## wobbie (Nov 16, 2005)

RBA said:


> What is DISH's current limit on purchased receivers on one account?
> Sounds like you want to avoid a Commercial account what are you trying to setup?





James Long said:


> I believe 8 Wallys can also be connected to a single Hybrid LNB or DPH42 feed.


James.....my buddy and I are going to wire my nephews new house. He currently has 3 222's but wants all hi-def. He isbuilding a 5 bedroom home and looking at possibly 12 t.v.s. I've been out of the Dish seen for awhile and have heard about the wallies. He us not interested in dvr at all. His tv room will off course have the projector and 2 other flat screens. Are the wallies a good option for this confuguration?? We are going to run hdmi over cat6.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Wallys are simple receivers. If all he wants is watch live tv it should work for him. He would need the DPH42 switch and could connect up to 8 Wallys per output on the switch (similar to DIRECTV's SWiM). For best results all cable should be RG6. 

Is he thinking of installing all of the receivers in one room then running HDMI over Ethernet to the actual TVs?


----------



## wobbie (Nov 16, 2005)

James Long said:


> Wallys are simple receivers. If all he wants is watch live tv it should work for him. He would need the DPH42 switch and could connect up to 8 Wallys per output on the switch (similar to DIRECTV's SWiM). For best results all cable should be RG6.
> 
> Is he thinking of installing all of the receivers in one room then running HDMI over Ethernet to the actual TVs?


Yes he is......


----------



## wobbie (Nov 16, 2005)

wobbie said:


> Yes he is......


DPH42 switch with 1000.2 or 1000.4 dish?? Would he need the hybrid lnb?? I'm familiar with dtv swm system and that woulb be so simple to wire. Plenum rg6 with cat6 and hdmi splitters is the route we are taking. If course rg6 and cat6 hookups in various locations through out the house with w.a.p.s for wi-fi.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The better idea is to put the receiver in each room with the TV. I'd still want to run home run CAT6 as well as the RG6 home run ( to the same wiring closet with power in it).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

wobbie said:


> DPH42 switch with 1000.2 or 1000.4 dish?? Would he need the hybrid lnb?? I'm familiar with dtv swm system and that woulb be so simple to wire. Plenum rg6 with cat6 and hdmi splitters is the route we are taking. If course rg6 and cat6 hookups in various locations through out the house with w.a.p.s for wi-fi.


The DPH42 would work with either the 1000.2 or 1000.4 - or any dish with a DPP or DP lnbs. With the DPH42 you would not use a hybrid LNB.

A hybrid LNB (in hybrid mode) has one output that can serve either one Hopper 3 or up to 8 Wallys. Since you want more Wallys you will need the DPH42 which has two outputs that can serve either a Hopper 3 or 8 Wallys per output.

(The original design of the Wally was to have up to 16 Wallys per DPH feed, but that design was changed to allow Wallys to use both tuners. The second tuner in each Wally would be enabled if you connected an external powered hard drive and converted each Wally to a DVR. You could record one thing while watching one thing on each Wally. But since you are not interested in the DVR feature I omited that from previous posts.)


----------



## wobbie (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank you sir...I'll let you know how it goes....


----------

